# The Boneyard



## AWP (Feb 27, 2015)

Not to be confused with a playground while Michael Jackson was around, but the aircraft storage in Arizona.

http://sploid.gizmodo.com/a-fascinating-view-into-the-us-air-force-boneyards-1684089702

There's a link to the image in the above article. It is "holy shit" awesome.


----------



## AWP (Feb 27, 2015)

What's staggering to me is the number of A-10's. I didn't count but there are dozens and dozens of them, many with their wings already removed.

There are also some soon to be classic a/c in there like the B-57 and some A-3 Skywarriors. A ton of F-4's and a bunch of  differnt trainer models (-37, -38, and -45). A few of the various a/c still have old squadron colors on them.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 27, 2015)

Last time I passed by AC/MC/HC/WC-130's out the wazoo.
Depressing reminder of  how old you are.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 27, 2015)

How about the 141's? I felt old when I reupped on one and it got retired.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 27, 2015)

I've seen that picture a few times before. It's awe inspiring. I never made it down there when I lived in AZ, wish I had.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 27, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> How about the 141's? I felt old when I reupped on one and it got retired.


Yeah, all the cutting edge birds now seeing the cutting saw.  
Progress, I guess.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 27, 2015)

Those scenes are awe inspiring and yet...slightly depressing in a not really bad way...if, that makes any sense at all. 

Those boneyards hold a lot of the best that we had to offer at various times in our history. They are memorials of our strength. 

They do indeed inspire awe!


----------



## x SF med (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm still wondering what the AF plans to use to fill the heavy STOL unimproved runway capabilities of the -130 frames....


----------



## AWP (Feb 28, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I'm still wondering what the AF plans to use to fill the heavy STOL unimproved runway capabilities of the -130 frames....


 
The J models will be around for decades.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 28, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I'm still wondering what the AF plans to use to fill the heavy STOL unimproved runway capabilities of the -130 frames....



There is no plan to retire -130's.


----------



## RetPara (Mar 2, 2015)

In some sub-sub-sub-basement of the Pentagon there is an aviation engineer planning the C-130 AA Mod9 PIP12


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 2, 2015)

RetPara said:


> In some sub-sub-sub-basement of the Pentagon there is an aviation engineer planning the C-130 AA Mod9 PIP12


The funny part, they are going to run out of letter soon.  Then what?


----------



## AWP (Mar 2, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> The funny part, they are going to run out of letter soon.  Then what?


 
Do something like the F-9F Panther/ F-9F Cougar, the F-102/ F-106, or the B-29/ B-50? Make some changes and give it a new number.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 3, 2015)

It's sad to me to see all those great planes, especially the F4s. There used to be hundreds of B-29s & B-17s at Davis-Monthan. And there's a scene in _The Best Years of Our Lives _when Dana Andrews has a PTSD episode in the DMAFB boneyard.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 12, 2015)

In the March 2015 edition of Air Force Magazine, Editorial Director John A. Tirpak, in his "Aperture" editorial, made an interesting observation. "If B-17s had been used in the 1991 Gulf War, they would have been younger than the B-52 bombers still in use today". The comment was credited to Air Force Chief of Staff General Mark A. Welsh III. General Welsh went on to point out that the B-17s would also have been "younger than the KC-135 tankers, and the U-2 spyplanes the service is flying today". "Moreover, the USAF is smaller than it has been since it's 1947 founding, but combat demands continue to mount". Quite interesting observations, and helps explain the interest in the "boneyard". I'll bet they are looking at more than just the B-52s with lower flying hours.


----------



## AWP (Mar 12, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> "If B-17s had been used in the 1991 Gulf War, they would have been younger than the B-52 bombers still in use today".


 
I'd honestly never considered that until now.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 13, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> ..."Moreover, the USAF is smaller than it has been since it's 1947 founding, but combat demands continue to mount"...


 
When I was in the NCANG (80-86), ANG units were conducting almost 50% of the Air Force flight workload.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> When I was in the NCANG (80-86), ANG units were conducting almost 50% of the Air Force flight workload.



Guard and Reserve is always a factor, and thank the God's for an "expandable" fighting force. They were my first call for help with manpower and capital assets for training exercises.


----------

